# 2017 nec



## 136322 (Jan 4, 2017)

I found a copy of the 2017 NEC at Barnes & Noble for $100, which I can afford. I'm not yet an apprentice, I'm working on a few other things before I formally seek apprenticeship. Is this a good buy for me, just to get me accustomed to it? Does having it and reading through it give me an advantage in the eyes of an employer over another prospective apprentice?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The NEC isn't something you really sit down and read thru. You need to learn how to use it and then you need to use it in practice. It could be actually trying to figure out how to do real life electrical work or just answering practice questions. 

I wouldn't pay a dime for the NEC. Find a downloadable PDF.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

HackWork said:


> The NEC isn't something you really sit down and read thru. You need to learn how to use it and then you need to use it in practice. It could be actually trying to figure out how to do real life electrical work or just answering practice questions.
> 
> I wouldn't pay a dime for the NEC. Find a downloadable PDF.


Dammit Hack!
I just picked up '17 yesterday for $102

Texting and Driving


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The Codebook is virtually un-readable for a noob.

Save your money until you can afford the NEC HANDBOOK.

It's twice as expensive -- but it's _readable_ -- especially for a new guy.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

telsa said:


> The Codebook is virtually un-readable for a noob.
> 
> Save your money until you can afford the NEC HANDBOOK.
> 
> It's twice as expensive -- but it's _readable_ -- especially for a new guy.


I never cared for the NEC Handbook.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Im cirious if NEC is the demon spawn of NFPA, why do they categorize fire but not electrical?

You can get certified for fx,sprinklers, suppression....

NEC you licensed for it all....industrial, commercial, residential....

Texting and Driving


----------

